# Leif Ericson



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have slowly worked on this model, right now it sits on my work table waiting for me to do the lights that came with it. If I can get some photos of what it's like right now I'll post them. I hope to get it all done than I could put it next to the "Ghost Ship" that came out last year so I am very slowly working on it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Once the new Dremel gets here, the real work waill get started.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the new Dremel tool should get here and then the work can get started on it, I'm getting a full set of the tool and 40 othe tools that's work with it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the new Dremel with all the new bits for it came today, so now I can start work of the model, I had email from a guy who was going to sell me some lights for the model, but I've not heard from him so I gess I'll go back to figuring out the stock lights.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)




----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope that today I can get my camera ready and take some photos with my A620 and post them after I have downloaded them. I'll set the parts out so they will show just what little I've done so far.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

here is what I've been able to come up with


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll try to get one of the lights


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

if the show up here is a bit small photo of what I have.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> if the show up here is a bit small photo of what I have.


Yep. Looks like what I got with my kit.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

these are the paints I'll be doing my models with.. the camera didn't get the pic.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

here is all the little tins of HUMBROL pains that I have.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I had been waiting on some lights for the model that would have looked better. But the deal has fallen dead. so Now I'll be starting on building it with the stock lings and find out how I do on them.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The stock lights look pretty good. It's just kooky the way you have to fold the wires into the engines.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

So I guess the model is molded in that '50's style green color? Neat.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Hunch said:


> So I guess the model is molded in that '50's style green color? Neat.


I'll take a photo of the top section which I have put some of it together and post in on the 14th and you can see how little I've done but you can see the color of the parts.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is a photo of the top section of the model


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Ooooooooooooooooooh.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

so far I've not done to mush on it, I did have another user that was going to sell me a new sit of lights. That dead is dead, so noe I'll have to work on the light that came with the model. That will take me at lest another 2 weeks.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

that's far from being done, so far I've only got the small wings on control section and the launching doors on it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll try to take some photos of what I have done so far, but it's not much so far.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is the very top of the command tower


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I didn't get the photos done, I have them but I've got to size them to fit.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

with all the other models I've had to work on, no gluing has been done, and I've been trying to get the wires for the lights bundles together the right way. One the Warbilds and Klingon is done them I can get back to this one.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

This model is going to wait for awhile as it (box of parts) have been sitting on my work ttable and today I started trying to do the Lights that is when I found that one of the parts must have been spilled out, I had not noticed that and the part that is missing is that part the goes in the middle of the engine lights, Now I just just one of the engines set ups. so it'll wait until I find some way to replace the one that's missing.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've never found that part and I have cleaned the floor and table. as such I'm going see if I cam make a part the will fit in that space. I am going to build it as a stock ships, don't know if the lights will be in working or not.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

starlord said:


> here is all the little tins of HUMBROL pains that I have.


That's a nice collection of old paints. I still have some unopened bottles of Testors enamel from 1961. The price on the caps reads 5 cents. The paint is still fluid on the inside. I shake them up every so often so that the paint doesn't separate. 

I still have others from later years that vary from 10 cents to 35 cents per bottle. Lots of Pactra, Floquil and Humbrol paints from decades past, too.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

TrekAce,

Didn't you mention once that you had compared Pactra Aero Blue to the studio model back in the day, and it was nearly a perfect match?

I wish I could get my hands on a bottle of _that_ stuff...

M.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've not done much, a I had to alk to the hardware store and by a can of acetone for making the soft putty that I use for filling in area. not having that part I'm missing is slowing thing down things as I have ti figure out how to make a replacement for it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I found today that I could glue the light on without that chrome part the goes between the light as I have figured out that the part that was lost is not needed. I can glue each of the light sections on and run the wires done that slot without that part being there.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

While Pactra enamel paints are long gone, Aero Blue lives on under the Midwest brand. Midwest still sells Aero Blue dope for flying models. Pactra had Aero Blue back in their old enamel line and also the dopes. Its just a light blue similar to Luftwaffe underside light blue colors. Dope's don't work on plastics but you could buy a jar and match it to an enamel or acrylic model paint.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

To check of those paints, I'll have to ride the bus down to Lancaster and the hobby show down there. In the mean time I found that part that seemed to be missing found it under a stack of papers. So now I can go ahead and put the lights on with that part.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

starlord said:


> To check of those paints, I'll have to ride the bus down to Lancaster and the hobby show down there. In the mean time I found that part that seemed to be missing found it under a stack of papers. So now I can go ahead and put the lights on with that part.


Its a strange group of engine parts for this kit but that's one of its beauties. Glad you can work on lighting it again. Good luck with finding the right paint. :thumbsup:

MattL


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I had at last gotten one set of lights glued in, I started looking for the other set, that when I found that some how the bulb for the 2nd set is gone. must have droped when I moved the model box. now I'll have to catch the bus down to Lancaster and see if the hobby shop has these same king of bulbs and if so I can replace the one that has gone missing.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I found that missing part of the engines, but some how I've miss placed one of the grain of the tiny bulbs for the other set of lights, s now I'll have to wait until I can go to the Lancaster hobby shop to see if they have something that's like them or maybe some kind of bulbs that could replace this one.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I was able to check with one guy, but so far there is nothing until I do some checking of web sites, then maybe I can find some lights that would replace the ones with this model.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've not been able to get to the Lancaster shop to fine any lights, and nothing else has been done. If I can't get a light for the one that is missing I'll think see about just glueing it together without lights.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

why don't you use led's ? they will last longer.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have looked at some ads, but until my replacement debit card and my SSI payment on the 3rd, I can't get anything, and the ads I get comes in, I can't do anything Plus after the wind blew down my Space Cruiser Yamato which I have to rebuild, there is not much I can do.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

while I've replaced the card, I'm down to the point where I can't order any parts. without any hobby shops here in Rosamond.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I found one of the lings from an older model of this ship I had had and there is no light with it, so I'm not sure if I can use it when I get some kind of led's or bulbs to get it or the hole system working.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

This note to tell that I have been working on some drain pipes nothing has been done on any of
models or anthing else today.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the pipes are almost done, it's been a heck of a job doing the pipes, hope fully all the epoxy will hold the pipes.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

good news, while doing some cleaning up, I found one of the lights for the engines, now I'll have to search on the internet to see if I can find someone selling the same type of bulbs.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I did a search on the internet for the grain of wheat bulbs and all I got was a page that showed a line of 39 bulbs.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I was able to find one place that sells the bulbs in small grops of only 5, so after I do this model, I can keep them for any other model that I find to put lights on/in.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

and they didn't come today at all I'll have to wait until the post office brings them to my mail box.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I had to send a email to the person, the lights did not come today. In her letter(email) she said Friday and still no lights, so I'll send another to her on Monday.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have not done any models for I've been cleaning up the table that I do my models on


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

starlord said:


> I had to send a email to the person, the lights did not come today. In her letter(email) she said Friday and still no lights, so I'll send another to her on Monday.


I SEE FOUR LIGHTS!! :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I sent the place an email and they said that the lights had been mained 3 days ago, so I'm still waiting to them.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

1. the lights cam today and I'll have to see if they will work. 
2. here is the tale I have to work on, you'll have to read the whole page http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=368915&page=2


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

so far I've tried to do the bulbs but one thing is not good and that is, there are two wires coming out the base of each bulb and and are are not covered so now I have to figure on what to cover them with.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

so far the wires are still bair, as all I've found is some small wires that I might try putting on the light wires.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I walked to the shop today and was able to get some of that stuff that shrinks when heatedso not I can cover the bare wires from the back of those likes.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Shrinky Dinks?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Pictures! We need pictures!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've not been able to do anything that 2 days, my knee has hurt and I could not get anyone to go to the hobby shop, but to day I've got a ride and them maybe I can work on some models.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Captain April said:


> Shrinky Dinks?


Something is shrinking, and it's not a Dink. LOL


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> so far I've tried to do the bulbs but one thing is not good and that is, there are two wires coming out the base of each bulb and and are are not covered so now I have to figure on what to cover them with.


You should check out Liquid Electrical Tape. 3M makes it and you can get it in the electrical section of your local hardware store. Just dob it onto your bare wires with a brush after soldering and it will insulate your wires after it dries.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I love thses posts!
it's like watching Gomez play with his trains....

Steve


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

today I got to the bus stop and road down yo the hobby shop and was able to get 3 bottles of Plastruct cement for my models and now I can work on them again.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

today as I tried to put the model together I found that the heat tubes I got to cover the power lines they just would not fit. So as I was tired of not having every thing I needed I have just started to build it without the lings.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> I love thses posts!
> it's like watching Gomez play with his trains....
> 
> Steve


:jest:

That is the funniest thing I've read in this thread I think!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

here is what it looks like now


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this what it looks like now


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

here is what my model looks like now, I still have to work on the stand.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey that's looking nice, post some more pics as you go. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I should pick up one of these, so I can do a side-by-side with my old long box glowy version.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have not painted it yet, but which of the stands would you use? I have two, one it a base that holds the ship up about 3inch or so, the 2nd one is a stand that goes across the base and for kind of long /---\, I just don't know which one to use, that's why they have not been painted yet.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I recommend this base:










It's designed to accomodate the slide switch and conceal the batteries underneath. That's if you are lighting it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

here is what I have to work with


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> here is what I have to work with


Yeah. That's the same parts I have. The kit gives you the option of using either stand arrangement but, for the life of me, I don't see how the one on the right in your picture is supposed to work with this model. 
Toss it or save it for another build and use the one on the left. In fact, if you leave it outside your trailer tonight someone is sure to steal it from what you've told us about your neighbors. 

But... you should do what you want to do. :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have taken my stand and have painted it like the ship itself and
guled the ship to the sand now I just figure out how or what color to use on
painting some of the areas on the ship. I'll try to get a photo of the set up tonight.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

starlord said:


> I have taken my stand and have painted it like the ship itself and guled the ship to the sand now I just figure out how or what color to use on
> painting some of the areas on the ship. I'll try to get a photo of the set up tonight.


I hope you can get the sand cleaned off.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this is not the best, but this is the photo of my model on the stand, and it don't show the stand but it's what I got.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm still checking out my stash of HUMBROLpaint to see which I can use and how they look.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

here is what I've done so far with the few paints I found that I could use.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this is what it looks like now, and I never did put the lights in, that will have to wait for the next one.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this is what the model looks like and as I did not put any lights in it there's nothing that shows where the lights might have been.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

as I'm not putting in the lights, this model is done. Unless I get one in a few months nothing more will happen to this model.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have taken one of my old and beat up models of this ship, and I took a set of canons from the yamato that was dumped as it's never gotten put together right, and I have taken those canons and put them on the front top of the model. I hope to have a photo of what I've fone and if they come out right post it Thursday.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this is what the old model looks like now after I put the canons on it


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

starlord said:


> this is what the old model looks like now after I put the canons on it


Looks like a french tickler has attached itself to the underbelly of the ship. :wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Scorpitat said:


> Looks like a french tickler has attached itself to the underbelly of the ship. :wave:


Silly... that's not the underbelly!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Oooooh! Sowwy! :wave:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

it's what is left of one of the older models if you saw the phots in one of the last photos, it's behind that area where that small craft go's.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Annie Phots?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

are you sure you're not reading the comic books?


----------

